# Is my arboreal 10 gal tank good enough? Take a look. :)



## Link (Nov 15, 2009)

Check out my terrarium that I recently converted.  Tell me what you think.  I will be making five more of these once I find more 10 gallons.

I used some tips on Rob C's video on how to convert a 10 gallon into an arboreal setup.  I intend to use this for a P. regalis and an A. metallica.

I made the front (or the top) with acrylic plexiglass.  I used sink gaskets to frame the vents, and the vents are covered by fiberglass screen (the soft kind).  The bottom half is sealed with 100% silicone.  The vents are about 1" in diameter.

Do you think this is enough ventilation for an A. metallica?

For those of you with experience with acrylic, does 100% silicone sealant hold well on acrylic joints?

Also tell me what you like/dislike about it in general.  I'm anxious to know.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

My opinion:

I think the ventilation is barely acceptable for an avic.

I'm also not sure what's with the hinges at the bottom...if the lid is sealed to the tank and that's the only way in, maintenance is going to be a pain in the butt.

I'm assuming the light on top is to take the picture...but if it's generating a lot of heat, you might not want to use it once there's a spider in there.

Hope this helps. 

--Joe


----------



## Link (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, Joe.  The light is fluorescent, and doesn't generate that much heat.  It gets warm, but not hot.  The top portion with the vents is the door, and opens downward.  This gives a wide space for maintenance.  The lid measured so it fits snugly into the tank, making it snap shut when closed.  I might still get something to hold the door shut as a precautionary measure.

Do you think if I put a small 4" fan near the avic enclosure, that it would enhance its ability to get better airflow?


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, a fan should increase airflow.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 15, 2009)

i'd put more vents.
but otherwise,looks neat!


----------



## dougle (Nov 15, 2009)

*dougle*

That is more than enough airflow for any aboreal you house in there ,I think it looks great and professional done.


----------



## maitre (Nov 15, 2009)

Are those 1-1.5" vent holes? They don't look like 2" and that's what I would've gone with for adult enclosures. My sling enclosures (between 2x2x4 to 4x4x8) get one to two 1" vents so that'll give you an idea of the amount of ventilation I provide. Right now, it looks like you have only four 1" vents for a 10gal tank.  I'd add two to four more vents at that size. Or throw in one to two 2" vent.

Or if you keep a tiny fan going, that will help a lot.


----------



## Clement (Nov 15, 2009)

thats a nice enclosure!  IMO you shut put more vent holes.
did you made it yourself? How do you close the door?
definitively a nice job, this will make nice setups


----------



## rasputin (Nov 15, 2009)

Figured I'd throw in my 2 cents, for what it's worth.

A fan, in theory is a good idea, in theory....open up your computer tower and look at all the crap collected inside thanks to the fan before you make any such decision. As far as ventilation, I have to go with Joe on this - don't get us wron, it is just enough but at the same time pushing it. I just would've gone slightly larger on the vents for the simple fact that all the other sides are non-drillable glass. I'm one who aims for full flow - that's where there's ventilation on a lower end and ventilation at the top or upper opposing side; this ensures that the air is freely flowing. I personally would have made the door open sideways for the sake of not having the door in the way if in the event I had to go from point 'a' to point 'b' in a hurry; this is not to say that it's not good - it is and don't think I'm trying to tell you it's not. For working with acrylic I don't bother with caulking, again, not bad - just not what I work with. I recommend a company called TAP Plastics, they are a great supplier of stuff for working with acrylics and a type of acrylic called acrylite which is awesome. Anyways, this is the good adheasive: http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=130&

All in all, your tank is fine and well done and your t's should be fine in them. Kudos!


----------



## Link (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, all for your input.  For those of you wanting to know, the vent holes are 1.5" in diameter.

The reason I only put 4 of these vents was to retain humidity.  I'm trying to find that perfect balance of adequate ventilation with adequate humidity.


----------



## xhexdx (Nov 15, 2009)

To keep humidity up, you're going to need to do daily misting and possibly keep several water dishes in the enclosure.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 15, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> To keep humidity up, you're going to need to do daily misting and possibly keep several water dishes in the enclosure.


Misting only provides a spike in humidity, we find it is more effective to wet half the substrate about once a week.  If you want to be in there misting everyday, go for it, just seems unnecessary.........  A couple of big water dishes would be great though. 

i agree, that doesn't look like enough ventilation.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 15, 2009)

curiousme said:


> Misting only provides a spike in humidity, we find it is more effective to wet half the substrate about once a week.  If you want to be in there misting everyday, go for it, just seems unnecessary.........  A couple of big water dishes would be great though.
> 
> i agree, that doesn't look like enough ventilation.


yup.
thats what i do,moisten the substrate.


----------



## codykrr (Nov 15, 2009)

awsome tank! im doing some up right now.  i messed up both lids, so ill have to get new ones tomorrow(dont use a hole saw ment for wood on plexi!:wall: )  but ill post pictures tomorrow.  i used a 5.5 gallon for mine though.  while i say the amount of ventilation you have would be fine for select few species(asian arboreals mainly) id add 2 more.  ventilation will add less of a chance for mold. but very nice work:clap:


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2009)

In the pic below is what i use for a 10 gal I usually use (2) 2 1/4" vents or (3) 2" vents, the silver ones are what I now use from Tarantulacages.com. For a 5.5 gal i use (2) 2" vents and I have had no problems and have had multiple eggsacs in each tank.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to thread jack is a 10 gal done like this good enough for a fully matured P. regalis?


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Sorry to thread jack is a 10 gal done like this good enough for a fully matured P. regalis?


A 5 would be okay, 10 (what i use) is more than enough!


----------



## Link (Nov 15, 2009)

robc said:


> In the pic below is what i use for a 10 gal I usually use (2) 2 1/4" vents or (3) 2" vents, the silver ones are what I now use from Tarantulacages.com. For a 5.5 gal i use (2) 2" vents and I have had no problems and have had multiple eggsacs in each tank.


The man that inspired the creation.  Ladies and gentlemen without further ado, RobC. :worship:


----------



## robc (Nov 15, 2009)

Link said:


> The man that inspired the creation.  Ladies and gentlemen without further ado, RobC. :worship:


And I will add you did a PERFECT job :worship: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jesters22 (Nov 18, 2009)

tank looks great. ill b doing this aswell for a tank i have for the 2inch regalis i am geting from rob.


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine is similar. But has a side opening feature. I keep it as a P. Metallica breeding enclosure. This video explains how I made it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCMTWphfdMQ


----------



## robc (Nov 18, 2009)

JDeRosa said:


> Mine is similar. But has a side opening feature. I keep it as a P. Metallica breeding enclosure. This video explains how I made it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCMTWphfdMQ


Very nice!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

